# Fingers firmly crossed.



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 7, 2017)

Just how brilliant will it be if Joe Root gets a double hundred in his first game as captain of England ??

Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't watch cricket so have no idea how jubilant I would be!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 7, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I don't watch cricket so have no idea how jubilant I would be!



 Don't watch cricket ?????

You are sentenced to 147 years stuck in a lift with Mr Trump.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 7, 2017)

Saw enough of it for 40years until my ex and I parted company - so no, I don't watch cricket & never want to ever again - it just brings back bad memories - now please take back the sentence you unknowingly bestowed upon me, thanks
W L


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 7, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Saw enough of it for 40years until my ex and I parted company - so no, I don't watch cricket & never want to ever again - it just brings back bad memories - now please take back the sentence you unknowingly bestowed upon me, thanks
> W L



Oops sorry to hear all that.

Sentence mitigated to 83 years.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 7, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Oops sorry to hear all that.
> 
> Sentence mitigated to 83 years.


This is too early in the morning for me - 83yrs? 83yrs? Sorry but I won't live that long - you'll have to strike the slate clean - I'm out for a duck...............from the supermarket!
WL


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 7, 2017)

wirralass said:


> This is too early in the morning for me - 83yrs? 83yrs? Sorry but I won't live that long - you'll have to strike the slate clean - I'm out for a duck...............from the supermarket!
> WL



Ok Ok,,,,

As your ACE the court dismisses all charges on condition you at least watch Super League regularly.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh gr8, all charges dismissed???? Thanks a bunch!! Regularly? Nah!! Charges shouldn't have been brought in the first instance Wouldn't you agree? Who art thou anyway ......the measly Umpire? Boo! And.......I never make promises unless I can fulfil them.....!!!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 7, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Don't watch cricket ?????
> 
> You are sentenced to 147 years stuck in a lift with Mr Trump.


I don't watch cricket either...147 years in a lift with Trump...


Bill Stewardson said:


> Don't watch cricket ?????
> 
> You are sentenced to 147 years stuck in a lift with Mr Trump.


I don't watch cricket either Bill...not worried about the 147 years in a lift with Mr Trump...I know one of us wouldn't last the hour...my money would be on me...so sentence away!.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 7, 2017)

Made me smile Bubbs . A hole hour ?


----------

